# Resin



## smokey (Jan 22, 2006)

I like to smoke out of glass when I smoke and my pipes fill will resin quick. Dose any know if the resin can be made into anything? If so what? I know that you can re-smoke it and get high but I dont like the high or the taste. Also dose anyone know of any way to clean you pipes using stuff around the home?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 22, 2006)

smokey said:
			
		

> I like to smoke out of glass when I smoke and my pipes fill will resin quick. Dose any know if the resin can be made into anything? If so what? I know that you can re-smoke it and get high but I dont like the high or the taste. Also dose anyone know of any way to clean you pipes using stuff around the home?


 
For cleaning glass filled with resin, you can send it to me and I'll send it back perfectly clean. Hahahahahhaa! I drip it off onto foil and collect it to make a party ball from it. I do like the high.

Just kidding.

Glass doesn't absorb flavors or oils to any degree that a human can notice. Soak your items in Charcoal lighter fluid and it will melt the resin off. A little pipe cleaner action and Q-Tip action will get the corners and crevices. Afterwards wash the hell out of it with dish soap to remove the solvent and rinse with nice hot tap water. Do a sniff test on it to see if you missed any.

Remember, no smoking around the lighter fluid. If the shit lights while your hands are in it, we'll be visiting you in the burn clinic.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 22, 2006)

Just thought I would tell those who haven't done this yet:

You can collect the resin from metal pipes by holding on to them with a pair of needle nose pliars and heating the resin in them until it drips onto a piece of foil.

When you've collected enough, crumple the foil into a ball and clip it with a pair of hemostats or something that will hold it securly. Hold that over a stove or put it on an electric burner until it's smokin like hell. Get four of your friends and surround the ball with your heads all together and suck that smoke up!

I've done this with hash oil and honey oil too. It will get four people so high, so quick, you'll not believe it.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 22, 2006)

smokey said:
			
		

> but I dont like the high or the taste.


 
Blasphemy.
Sunday is my pipe cleaning day. I look forward to it. I sit in bed with VH1 the 80'S show or something. I tool my pipes methodically. I make a big fat black tar ball. I puff on that all day. I stay high and munchies doesn't even phase it. The high is more potent, the taste well a little Snapple peach tea gets rid of it. Waste not, want not.

Send em my way I clean em for you.

Glass I use Q-tip and rubbing alcohol it evaporates well. I never thought to use charcoal fluid. There is also this product Goo-Gone. That will clean anything.


----------



## advocate (Jan 22, 2006)

I use rubbing alcohol... let it soak..


----------

